# New Super Delta



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

So i went to the LPS with my girlfriend trying to find some female bettas to add to my sorority today but unfortunately they had no more of them. So I just went to the male betta section and was tempted to buy one of them.

It is a male super delta. Red, and kind of metallic green. He was a pretty boy so i got him home. 

He's currently in a 1.5 fish bowl. Mom is trying to make a home made divider for my 5gallon and if it don't work, i'm gonna buy one over the week end!

Some pictures of him, i'll be putting more up this thread. I'm trying to make him flare to a black pen but i have just 2 hands and it's quite hard holding a phone and a pen and take a picture  

View attachment 73472


View attachment 73473


View attachment 73474


View attachment 73475


View attachment 73476


View attachment 73477


View attachment 73478


View attachment 73479


How is he?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

He is so pretty, mine said it was a super delta when i bought him but i think he's a HM or a HM/mix of some sort


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks and i've always wanted a halfmoon. There was a yellow one once at my LFS, never got the chance to buy him!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

that totally sucks. i would of bought it then, as soon as i seen it


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

I just chill at the pet store sometimes. Even when i have no money  I just go to please my eyes haha


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is super pretty!! Congrats, and good luck with the new guy!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

me too. I act as if im in a mall shopping


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The pet store is my favorite store!  ill go one day, and ask my mom if I can go the next day. She thinks I'm weird because I had just gone the day before! XD


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> He is super pretty!! Congrats, and good luck with the new guy!



Thanks man!

and eatmice, i do too


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> The pet store is my favorite store!  ill go one day, and ask my mom if I can go the next day. She thinks I'm weird because I had just gone the day before! XD



there was a week where i went everyday


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

madmonahan Me too they just dont understand that we get to see things we want to have but we have self control not to get it so we just going back to see it

WhiskeyHands errr lucky ill be lucky if i get to go once a month


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Bus lol, i go by bus most of the time, mom gets lazy


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

up you got me deffinentaly beat i live in the middle if the woods, i wish i had a bus, cant wait to get my car


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

how old are you? I need to take driving lessons, havent started yet, im late on that 

and here's a divider my mom just made aha

View attachment 73482


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol I'm 19, ya the only thing my moms made for me is dinner and MAYBE a cookie lol


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

im 17, i might start driving lessons when i get a job lmao and lol but the divider is too big, we're trying to cut it smaller and hopefully it works out


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol love those family moments lol


----------

